# World Raw/Equipped DEADLIFT RECORD SMASHED!!!!



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if this is a re-post but big Benni just pulled 1015 pounds which looked to me very easy!!! Def had more in the tank!

The battle has started, Will Andy take back his record? I hope so....

Link...

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/18520

Jaw Dropped, didnt think It would be so quick and the hold at the top...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Crazy lifting there!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Made it look easy!


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

That was very imppressive!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope Mr Bolton beats this this year, would be great to see how far those two monsters can push each other!

I think He's competiting in May at the body power?


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

Awesome pull Benni, what a deadlifter.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha what a beast! Double overhand grip.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

His form was way off

/end sarcasm

Massive lift! Very impressive!



Nickthegreek said:


> Ha what a beast! Double overhand grip.


It's a mixed grip, not a DOH, but that's besides the point lol.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Get on son, that was good man!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

This looks so easy it looks unreal, April Fool or something!?

to beat the equipped record raw is madness...


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

un-believable lift.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Not even a struggle for him.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very impressive man!!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Too easy!! Benni is a beast


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

he made that look easy !!!! im impressed


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Incredible lift.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely insane lifting to beat Boltons record with a RAW lift. Even if Andy takes the record back this year, what happens when Benni puts on a suit.....


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

H22civic said:


> Absolutely insane lifting to beat Boltons record with a RAW lift. Even if Andy takes the record back this year, what happens when Benni puts on a suit.....


Cant see him using a suit again, has said before finds them restrictive rather than helpful.

Absolutely phenomenal lift!!!!!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

That looked way too easy for him


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

H22civic said:


> Absolutely insane lifting to beat Boltons record with a RAW lift. Even if Andy takes the record back this year, what happens when Benni puts on a suit.....


Andy and Benni have said they will both only lift raw from now on as the above posts says restricts their lift!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here he goes again, does anybody remember that video with the Leeds guys deadlifting 200kg for reps? I sure they didnt get more than 24 reps or so may be mistaken but just posted this insane video of benni doing 22 reps with 261kg/575lbs!!!!!!!! I still cant believe it! He has unreal power but I didnt know he had that kind of endurance!!

Here it is....

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/04/benedikt-magnusson-575-pound-deadlift.html


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

truely amazing lift  love it


----------

